# OBT bites



## OhGeezRick (Dec 30, 2017)

One of my friends owns an OBT, would like to know how painful the bite of an OBT is, what symptoms, etc. I heard they are vicious and they typically administer venom during a bite, is that true? Not thinking of getting one, just would like to know.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 30, 2017)

OhGeezRick said:


> they typically administer venom during a bite, is that true?


Yes. Incredibly they are the *only *_Theraphosidae _that loves to inject venom, when 'grabbing' a finger with the chelicerae

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 8 | Helpful 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Dec 30, 2017)

Like all OWs a bite will definitely hurt quite a lot. You can read more here: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/pterinochilus-murinus.133925/ or watch this, lol

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 8 | Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 30, 2017)

*Every *_Theraphosidae _'administer' venom when biting. If this doesn't happens, happened the so called 'dry bite', but it's a pretty rare event.

Yeah, _P.murinus_ venom is brutal, and I mean brutal. Don't get tagged by the orange lovely. Besides, they aren't however the eight legged monsters always depicted but IMO probably one of the best easy to care and easy to keep spider ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Helpful 1


----------



## OhGeezRick (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for the information!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 30, 2017)

OhGeezRick said:


> Thanks for the information!


Read a couple of 'Bite Reports', also, for gain a better insight:

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/pterinochilus-murinus.133925/


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 30, 2017)

Best hope you don't have any underlaying heart problems you dont know about

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BC1579 (Dec 30, 2017)

I’ll add that they have been known to bite multiple times during an episode. I suppose other Ts have as well, but it seems to be more of a calling card with OBTs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 30, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Like all OWs a bite will definitely hurt quite a lot. You can read more here: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/pterinochilus-murinus.133925/ or watch this, lol


Why??? Why would you do that?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 30, 2017)

MrButton said:


> Why??? Why would you do that?


Because he is Scottish and is made of iron

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 30, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Because he is Scottish and is made of iron


I've wondered if someone would ever make a pain scale for Tarantulas but. . . I think you would have to be a special kind of coocoo for coco puffs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 30, 2017)

MrButton said:


> I've wondered if someone would ever make a pain scale for Tarantulas but. . . I think you would have to be a special kind of coocoo for coco puffs.


He's generally a nice person...but a bit coocoo, yes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Dec 30, 2017)

@Andrea82 @Chris LXXIX .

Is it true that P.murinus venom is similar to that of that a black widow in strength and potency?


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 30, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> @Andrea82 @Chris LXXIX .
> 
> Is it true that P.murinus venom is similar to that of that a black widow in strength and potency?


From what i know of Latrodectus venom (which isn't a lot) is it's made of different elements than Theraphosidae /P.murinus venom. 
Info on Theraphosidae venom can be found here:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/tarantula-venom-and-anaphylaxis.287185/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Dec 30, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Is it true that P.murinus venom is similar to that of that a black widow in strength and potency?


No, where did you hear that?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Dec 30, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> No, where did you hear that?


I don't remember which thread but it was here at Arachnoboards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Dec 30, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> I don't remember which thread but it was here at Arachnoboards.


Ah, I see,  there´s a user here with a picture of a Sydney funnel web spider as his avatar (I can´t recall his username) that makes all sorts of absurd claims when it comes to OBTs. I wouldn´t listen to him if I was you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 30, 2017)

MrButton said:


> I've wondered if someone would ever make a pain scale for Tarantulas but. . . I think you would have to be a special kind of coocoo for coco puffs.


True. He's not right in the head

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Dec 30, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> I wouldn´t listen to him if I was you.


I don't intend to but I was in doubt about the info, so I thought I would ask.


----------



## Devin B (Dec 30, 2017)

MrButton said:


> I've wondered if someone would ever make a pain scale for Tarantulas but. . . I think you would have to be a special kind of coocoo for coco puffs.


There is a legned known as cyote peterson on youtube that has made it hos goal to test the insect sting pain index.  He has been stung by the tarantula hawk wasp, velvet ant, bullet at, the warrior wasp, and many others.  Check him out on youtube, its very entertaining

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 30, 2017)

Devin B said:


> There is a legned known as cyote peterson on youtube that has made it hos goal to test the insect sting pain index.  He has been stung by the tarantula hawk wasp, velvet ant, bullet at, the warrior wasp, and many others.  Check him out on youtube, its very entertaining


That guy is stupid. Entertaining, maybe. But calling a Nephilia sp.a creepy crawly and try to get this calm species to bite you is just...sensationalism at its height. His kind of documentaries are what sustains irrational fear for creatures who would not harm you if left alone.
Entertaining... Maybe from a sadists' point of view or gloating that the stupid guy gets hurt and serves him right...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10 | Disagree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Dec 30, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> gloating that the stupid guy gets hurt and serves him right...


It is wrong that I found it funny when he got bit by the centipede and started screaming?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 30, 2017)

Devin B said:


> There is a legned known as cyote peterson on youtube that has made it hos goal to test the insect sting pain index.  He has been stung by the tarantula hawk wasp, velvet ant, bullet at, the warrior wasp, and many others.  Check him out on youtube, its very entertaining


I've watched all those videos. I do not envy Coyote's job in the slightest. . . Ok maybe a little. lol I didn't even know there was a sting pain index scale before I watched his videos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 30, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> It is wrong that I found it funny when he got bit by the centipede and started screaming?


Nope

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 30, 2017)

BC1579 said:


> I suppose other Ts have as well, but it seems to be more of a calling card with OBTs.


How many _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ you owned? 

They are the true masters of that ancient Wushu _Theraphosidae _skill.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 30, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> @Andrea82 @Chris LXXIX .
> 
> Is it true that P.murinus venom is similar to that of that a black widow in strength and potency?


I don't know because, first hand and, in this case, first finger (lol) I was never bitten by those spooders, nor I plan to discover that in the future  

IMO? No. It's like the stupid bee sting comparison.

There is only one thing that can match a _L.mactans_ (the 'Black Widow) bite and that thing is... another _L.mactans_ bite.

Nature always differs. Think different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 30, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Because he is Scottish and is made of iron


I'm watching you from the wall*, oh you badass _Picts_.
Today like yesterday, despite the fact that I have _Longobard _and _Celt _heritage more than _Roman _

* Vallo di Adriano (Hadrian's Wall)


----------



## Devin B (Dec 30, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> That guy is stupid. Entertaining, maybe. But calling a Nephilia sp.a creepy crawly and try to get this calm species to bite you is just...sensationalism at its height. His kind of documentaries are what sustains irrational fear for creatures who would not harm you if left alone.
> Entertaining... Maybe from a sadists' point of view or gloating that the stupid guy gets hurt and serves him right...


I disagree that his videos are what sustains irrational fear.  The majority of his videos are showcasing wildlife very gently.  His bite and sting videos seem to be his hook that sets him apart from other nature shows.


----------



## Mjb30 (Dec 30, 2017)

Devin B said:


> I disagree that his videos are what sustains irrational fear.  The majority of his videos are showcasing wildlife very gently.  His bite and sting videos seem to be his hook that sets him apart from other nature shows.


I agree with this. His channel has huge watchability due to his enthusiasm, his confident and likeable personality and obviously that he’s getting stung/bitten on purpose by these wonderful creatures. 

He always handles with care and I see him as a great example of a mainstream educator in the field of Zoology.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 30, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> That guy is stupid. Entertaining, maybe. But calling a Nephilia sp.a creepy crawly and try to get this calm species to bite you is just...sensationalism at its height. His kind of documentaries are what sustains irrational fear for creatures who would not harm you if left alone.
> Entertaining... Maybe from a sadists' point of view or gloating that the stupid guy gets hurt and serves him right...


??? He makes a huge point in each video that bug-like creatures aren't out to get you and you can rest easy, and they're only dangerous if you provoke them or don't leave them alone. I can't imagine that someone could binge-watch several of Coyote's videos and come away MORE scared of insects and arachnids than before.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 30, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> ??? He makes a huge point in each video that bug-like creatures aren't out to get you and you can rest easy, and they're only dangerous if you provoke them or don't leave them alone. I can't imagine that someone could binge-watch several of Coyote's videos and come away MORE scared of insects and arachnids than before.


This

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 30, 2017)

MrButton said:


> Why??? Why would you do that?





KezyGLA said:


> True. He's not right in the head


Scotsmen aren't particularly known for being mentally sound

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Dec 30, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Scotsmen aren't particularly known for being mentally sound


Well that explains everything wrong with me, I am a Scotsman myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## beaker41 (Dec 30, 2017)

Oh my god that video.


----------



## Kendricks (Dec 30, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> He's generally a nice person...but a bit coocoo, yes


Err, does hating jews and saying one would have loved to fight for Hitler now qualify for being a nice person?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 30, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> Err, does hating jews and saying one would have loved to fight for Hitler now qualify for being a nice person?


Only once the last holocaust survivor dies off and the History Channel goes out of business

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 31, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> Err, does hating jews and saying one would have loved to fight for Hitler now qualify for being a nice person?


That would be the 'coocoo' part

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 31, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> ??? He makes a huge point in each video that bug-like creatures aren't out to get you and you can rest easy, and they're only dangerous if you provoke them or don't leave them alone. I can't imagine that someone could binge-watch several of Coyote's videos and come away MORE scared of insects and arachnids than before.


Yes, because showing a man breaking down, panting and screaming and crying because of a bite or sting from an insect or arachnid you're already afraid of would surely make you less afraid than before seeing that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mentat Ix (Dec 31, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Yes, because showing a man breaking down, panting and screaming and crying because of a bite or sting from an insect or arachnid you're already afraid of would surely make you less afraid than before seeing that...


I've watched a fair few of his vids. The bite/sting ones aren't really the main attraction. He also does a follow up video for each of those showing the after effects and treatment for each bite/sting. And then a whole bunch of them are just showcasing really cool animals in the wild, which are the ones I like.

He's sometimes a bit irritating, and often wrong on details, but I think he's doing good work in general. He's like a puppy; just so darn happy and enthusiastic about everything you just can't hate it, even when it pees on the rug. You don't hate puppies do you? DO YOU?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Dec 31, 2017)

Mentat Ix said:


> He's like a puppy; just so darn happy and enthusiastic about everything you just can't hate it, even when it pees on the rug. You don't hate puppies do you? DO YOU?!


Of course I do.  That's why I prefer dogs, they are quieter and calmer.


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 31, 2017)

Mentat Ix said:


> I've watched a fair few of his vids. The bite/sting ones aren't really the main attraction. He also does a follow up video for each of those showing the after effects and treatment for each bite/sting. And then a whole bunch of them are just showcasing really cool animals in the wild, which are the ones I like.
> 
> He's sometimes a bit irritating, and often wrong on details, but I think he's doing good work in general. He's like a puppy; just so darn happy and enthusiastic about everything you just can't hate it, even when it pees on the rug. You don't hate puppies do you? DO YOU?!


I love puppies. I hate male dogs high on testosterone riding my leg though... Which, for me is the same as watching that guy  
I get everybody's point. I do. But that doesn't mean i like him any better or think more of his way of presenting the animals like he does

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 31, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I love puppies. I hate male dogs high on testosterone riding my leg though... Which, for me is the same as watching that guy
> I get everybody's point. I do. But that doesn't mean i like him any better or think more of his way of presenting the animals like he does


Muahahah our French Bouledogue loved to ride my brother's leg in the '90

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mjb30 (Dec 31, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I love puppies. I hate male dogs high on testosterone riding my leg though... Which, for me is the same as watching that guy
> I get everybody's point. I do. But that doesn't mean i like him any better or think more of his way of presenting the animals like he does


I totally understand that. Excess enthusiasm either repels or attracts people I have found from experience!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goopyguy56 (Jan 1, 2018)

I like coyotes videos. It might seem stupid but the guy makes over a million a year doing that. For that much money i would drop obt's down my pants......maybe.


----------



## Walker253 (Jan 1, 2018)

Not that I would want to, but I'd take an OBT bite before an S dehaani. That's the next level.


----------



## Goopyguy56 (Jan 1, 2018)

Walker253 said:


> Not that I would want to, but I'd take an OBT bite before an S dehaani. That's the next level.


YeAh... I had to google what you were talking about. I would have to charge more before i dropped any giant pede down my pants. I guess i could brag cus i pede my pants......... Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BeardedShrek (Mar 31, 2020)

OhGeezRick said:


> One of my friends owns an OBT, would like to know how painful the bite of an OBT is, what symptoms, etc. I heard they are vicious and they typically administer venom during a bite, is that true? Not thinking of getting one, just would like to know.


***I DO NOT ENDORSE THE HANDLING OF OLD WORLD SPECIES. I DO SO AT MY OWN RISK***
Always remember not every specimen acts the same way. I had a friend with a G. Rosea that had a very nasty temper. My obt seems to think it is an Arizona brown or something. I just had to remove stuck shed from the bottom of her carapace with my bare hands and she was patient and calm while I did so.

Reactions: Wow 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## quirinus (Mar 31, 2020)

BeardedShrek said:


> ***I DO NOT ENDORSE THE HANDLING OF OLD WORLD SPECIES. I DO SO AT MY OWN RISK***
> Always remember not every specimen acts the same way. I had a friend with a G. Rosea that had a very nasty temper. My obt seems to think it is an Arizona brown or something. I just had to remove stuck shed from the bottom of her carapace with my bare hands and she was patient and calm while I did so.


my OBT never gave me a threat pose or anything, too. if disturbed, she hides. so yes there are calm specimens too.
but i would never handle it. it can be incredibly fast, one bad second and the spider is gone, killed or injured.. imagine the door bell rings, you turn your head, turn it back to the spider and it is gone. nightmare

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Asgiliath (Mar 31, 2020)

Hold on. Lemme go get bitten. Be back in a few with some feedback.

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## Goopyguy56 (Mar 31, 2020)

Doesn't the obt have one of the worst bites even for ow?


----------



## omni (Mar 31, 2020)

hehe ^ keeping all this in mind, I got a murinus 1" after years of not having one. I was unpacking a few really calm T's yesterday, and got scared when this little terror came out of the vial and went 0-60mph in .2 seconds. In my book, OBT stands for Orange Bitey Thing!


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 1, 2020)

Courtesy of @Shampain88

Reactions: Wow 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Apr 16, 2020)

Andrea82 said:


> Courtesy of @Shampain88


Thanks Andrea lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

